
Tesla cleared in German probe - austengary
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/tesla-shares-get-support-apple-up-on-ubs-upgrade-2013-12-03
======
brianstorms
Meanwhile, in the US, NHTSA is demanding everything including the kitchen sink
from Tesla. A gigantic amount of proprietary information:

[http://insideevs.com/nhtsa-issues-legally-enforceable-
reques...](http://insideevs.com/nhtsa-issues-legally-enforceable-request-to-
tesla-for-all-model-s-specific-information/)

They have until January 14th to deliver a massive amount of information to
NHTSA -- including tons of it in Microsoft Access 2010 database format.

~~~
wahsd
It should be noted what this finding says about the state of the German
government. It provides me rather significant trust and confidence in a
government that is honest enough to put out such a statement in spite of the
rather existential threat that Tesla and electric motors represent to the
German auto industry and the whole German economy.

I find it encouraging that the German government is not cowering behind the
protection of it's industry and rather saying "son, this is the competition.
They are strong, and they are going to be touch to beat, but I am confident
that you will work hard and become a better man by growing through the
challenge"

Is that too dramatic?

------
deletes
Tesla's press release:
[http://www.teslamotors.com/about/press/releases/german-
feder...](http://www.teslamotors.com/about/press/releases/german-federal-
motor-transport-authority-kraftfahrtbundesamt-concludes-review-m)

------
TsiCClawOfLight
Off-topic, but why does ghostery report 11! trackers!?

~~~
ddorian43
18 for me & 14 adblocked

~~~
TsiCClawOfLight
that site is crazy...

~~~
kaybe
You're the market.. ;)

------
001sky
link without all the trackers

> [http://news.morningstar.com/all/market-
> watch/TDJNMW201312032...](http://news.morningstar.com/all/market-
> watch/TDJNMW20131203245/update-tesla-cleared-in-german-probe-apple-up-on-
> ubs-upgrade.aspx)

------
jusben1369
\- Does anyone else feel like this or am I being too cynical?

U.S investigates fires "This is unfair! We're being poorly treated!! Why are
we getting different treatment than our competitors? Is this politically
motivated by the big car makers because we're a threat and they have
Washington in their pockets?"

Germany investigates fires and comes back with an all clear: "See! Nothing to
see here. Thanks very much for investigating us and clearing us"

So is it unfair to be investigating these fires or not?

~~~
synapticfire
Tesla requested the investigation. I didn't read a claim about being poorly
treated. (I am not saying that such a claim does not exist.)

"Second, we have requested that the National Highway Traffic Safety
Administration conduct a full investigation as soon as possible into the fire
incidents."

[http://www.teslamotors.com/blog/mission-
tesla](http://www.teslamotors.com/blog/mission-tesla)

